# Arrow building software? What to get?



## Ta2guru13 (Dec 16, 2011)

And if someone already has the software, would they run this??
-pro comp elite at 50 lbs
-black eagle magnums
-28" draw length
-arrows at 27.5" throat to carbon

Need anything else.


----------



## Ta2guru13 (Dec 16, 2011)

Am I in the wrong forum?


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 21, 2012)

I have "On Target 2" software. I haven't got it long and have no experience with other software. I can run the numbers for you but you need to provide more information. I assume you want to know what point weight you need to make your overspined arrows spine correctly? If so, need more info: The current arrow spine of the Magnums, the weight of your nock, the weight of your veins, number of veins- presume 3, could be 4? The weight of your D-loop, weight of your peep, any other weight on the string? Weight of arrow wrap if any? Have you GTX or Spiral cams? 

If you don't know the weight of your D-loop, I use 4 grains so can use the same as me if you want for that. Same goes for the peep weight and nock point weight, I'll use what I use if you are not sure. You might also want to measure your exact axle to axle and brace height as well, the software will use the factory spec but the way you have your bow particularly tuned you may have altered these slightly. This doesn't matter if you don't want but the option is there. Let me know and I'll plug the numbers in for fun.


----------



## Strodav (Apr 25, 2012)

Ta2guru13 said:


> And if someone already has the software, would they run this??
> -pro comp elite at 50 lbs
> -black eagle magnums
> -28" draw length
> ...


I have a 2014 Pro Comp Elite Spiral-X 50# / 28" DL. For outdoors I shoot Black Eagle X-Impacts 500s cut at 27 1/2" carbon, for indoors I use Easton Fatboy 500s cut at 27 1/2" carbon. Spiral-X cams are more aggressive than listed on OT2 and Archer's advantage so you will get more speed than they predict and need a stiffer arrow than they predict. Once you adjust for this (both programs allow you to override their calculations), both will give you optimal spine using 500 spine arrows cut at 27 1/2". No problem at all tuning the bow for these arrows.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 21, 2012)

*Strodav*- not to throw the thread off topic too much but just wondering what setting you use for the "Cam" option in OT2 ? I've switched to Spirals from GTX's and am playing around with arrows in the "Spine Match" section. You have the option of "Use Mfg IBO", "2Cam Medium", "2Cam Hard" and "2Cam X-Hard". What in your experience would be the best to use?


----------



## Ta2guru13 (Dec 16, 2011)

Strodav said:


> I have a 2014 Pro Comp Elite Spiral-X 50# / 28" DL. For outdoors I shoot Black Eagle X-Impacts 500s cut at 27 1/2" carbon, for indoors I use Easton Fatboy 500s cut at 27 1/2" carbon. Spiral-X cams are more aggressive than listed on OT2 and Archer's advantage so you will get more speed than they predict and need a stiffer arrow than they predict. Once you adjust for this (both programs allow you to override their calculations), both will give you optimal spine using 500 spine arrows cut at 27 1/2". No problem at all tuning the bow for these arrows.


Ok. Thanks. I'm assuming you are shooting 100 grain points?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 23, 2004)

"Use Mfg IBO" is the best option


----------



## Strodav (Apr 25, 2012)

Ta2guru13 said:


> Ok. Thanks. I'm assuming you are shooting 100 grain points?


Yes; X-Impacts fletched with AAE EP-16 with 100gr glue in point, pin nock; Fatboys with AAE EP-26 vanes, Black Eagle pin nock bushings and pin nocks, 100 gr glue in points.


----------



## Strodav (Apr 25, 2012)

nitrogen said:


> *Strodav*- not to throw the thread off topic too much but just wondering what setting you use for the "Cam" option in OT2 ? I've switched to Spirals from GTX's and am playing around with arrows in the "Spine Match" section. You have the option of "Use Mfg IBO", "2Cam Medium", "2Cam Hard" and "2Cam X-Hard". What in your experience would be the best to use?


After reading the user's guide decided to use the efficiency slider (upper left on the equipment tab) to increase the efficiency to, if I remember correctly, 142% so the calculated velocity matched the chrono reading. I just left the cam at 1 hard, which is the default, but you're right, the cam selection affects spine as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 23, 2004)

Hoyt is one of the few manufacturers that under report their IBO. This is somewhat counterintuitive given all the marketing hype about FPS…but, people are much happier when their bow beats the Mfg listed IBO than if it falls short. 

Since the software assumes that a manufacturer gives an "honest" representation of IBO velocity for their product's, what the software recommends for spine will be affected or skewed by the amount of the misrepresentation. A low IBO will result in a weaker spine than called for being recommended.

Rather than change the "performance factor slider" to adjust the program to a specific velocity (from a chronograph?), it is much simpler to just change the IBO listed by the Mfg. 

If you are adjusting the program to a known chronograph velocity, keep in mind that all chronographs do not give the same velocity unless they are synched or calibrated to each other. A chronograph can be "off" by 3-5%…so you can't rely on a chronograph for exact velocity. A better method would be to let the program resolve a velocity for a given setup from 2 shot in marks or pin gaps.

Strodav..
Which SpiralX cams does your Pro Comp have? There are 2 Hoyt Pro Comp Elite Spiral-X listed in the 2014 database..one at 315IBO ("normal" SpiralX) and one at 328IBO (FX-SpiralX). It's interesting to note that bumping the "performance factor slider" to +42 with an IBO of 315 gives approximately the same velocity as a "performance factor slider" setting of +0 and an IBO of 328.


----------

